# Some of my macro



## Bennie34 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just joinned the Forum, Share some of my insects macro work here. 

This few shot will taken with MPE-65


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 23, 2012)

These are quite good!  Are these shot with natural light or do you just have a very nice, large diffuser?  Welcome to the forum BTW, great first(ish) post!


----------



## Bennie34 (Jan 23, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> These are quite good!  Are these shot with natural light or do you just have a very nice, large diffuser?  Welcome to the forum BTW, great first(ish) post!



Thank you Howard, i glad you like it  

here my blog how my setup look like 

Insects Macro Photography: Single flash and twin flash shoot setup


----------



## jriepe (Jan 23, 2012)

Great shots Bennie.  I don't own Canon so don't have that lens but I guess it is the ultimate macro lens.  From my understanding the in focus range is very limited as well as the DOF and I would find the range too limiting but the shots I've seen  from this lens are phenomenal.

Jerry


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaiser bounce shoes  

Really liking your shots and a great introduction to the forums to see such work 

Out of interest have you come across the concept of using curved lighting for diffusion?
Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - Some Ideas on Macro Flash Diffusion
Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - The reason for my macro flash diffusion techniques
Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - Concave Flash Diffuser Test

Your current setup would adapt to that well if you could find a curved surface for the first level of diffusion.


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 24, 2012)

Love #2, Great set ttttthanks for sharing


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing shoot first and secound image is really beautiful. Thanks for sharing !!


----------

